# BKT Jumbo Track Skid Steer Tires?



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Has anyone had a chance to try these in the winter? They are not a cheep tire, around $330ea. Looking to get some new winter sneakers for my skid steer. I know snow wolf has them, but haven't decided which direction I want to go.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

These are used by the state on there loaders, and from what I'm told work great in the winter. Not sure if you can get them in a 12 x 16.5 tho.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

IMO not enough sipes. Too much surface area. JMO


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I like them, would love to try them out.


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

I got the lifemasters (middle tire) a couple of winters ago and I'm very happy with them. Looks to be close to the same tread pattern. Much better than std bar tires. I never siped mine and I paid much less than 330 each.

http://www.solideal.com/products.asp?gid=2.3.11&dpid=2.2


----------

